# FTO Training??



## wkpw760 (Nov 11, 2010)

Anyone know if there is any FTO training courses available? I am looking to become an FTO but my department wants me to go through the FTO training course first.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Try the MPTC website. The MSP runs them as well but I'm not sure if they are jsut for Troopers and SSPOs separately.


----------

